# Some wildlife photos from Fayette County



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Was doing a little fishing when these three showed up in a cove I was fishing this morning.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty cool, Great photos

Green to ya


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow! what a surprise


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Man that 2cool!! Your can be lucky enough to see 1 at a time but 3! That's crazy. I have only saw two bobcats ever one one morning deer hunting 4 hundred yards away. And one swimming across chocolate bayou in January wish I would have go pics of him he didn't seem to mind us at all in the boat. Those are awesome photos.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Very very cool I like the one with his tounge in water


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots. Thats rare to find these cats sticking around very long.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very cool cat shots.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That second/frontal pic is awesome. Makes you wonder why 99% of taxidermists can't get that right. Awesome.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

great capture!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Seeing two is rare, but three? Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------

